# Bordetella



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm kenneling Annie for the first time tomorrow...the kennel just called, apparently Annie must have a Bordetella shot beforehand. This is all new to me, as Annie's always kenneled with a local guy I know.

Any concerns/reservations about this vaccination? I am in a bit of a jamb as she has to get this done, unless any of you want to come up and house-sit for a few days. It's a nice house, free cable, etc. if you're interested. :wink:

Please give me a heads-up, this is hopefully no big shakes, but I hate giving her shots I've not had time to research....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

bordetella is kennelcough..so yes..most kennels require it..it is usually in the yearly cocktail (in Holland) so check if she haven´t already got it.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Sometimes the vaccine works. Sometimes not. It's basically like our flu shots. There are so many strains of bordetella that even a vaccinated dog can still get it if it's exposed to a strain that it hasn't been vaccinated against. The dog can contract kennel cough from any of the other dogs at the kennel, and the dog can also come down with kennel cough as a result of the vaccination itself, but most boarding kennels still require them.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with everything Kristen said.
The bordetella shot takes a little time to build imunity. The one and only time I kenneled my dogs at a commercial kennel I had gotten the shot just two days before. One of my dogs still came down with kennel cough. It's really no big deal with other than a small puppy.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for your input, sorry for the "Fluffy" question. Kind of countdown time here to put that dog in the kennel, just needed the quick and dirty on whether the vaccination caused flipper babies or anything...:lol:

Putting her up at this place: www.stonemountainpetlodge.com.

Kind of embarrassed about the plush settings, but apparently it's very responsive and you can eat off of the floors. Good enough for me. I did not opt in for the "FURminator" spa package:

http://www.stonemountainpetlodge.com/lodging/index.php

Hope the damn dog wants to come home after this crap, sheesh, this is nicer than a Marriot. It was bad enough that the dog ate better than I did.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I dunno -- the "Canine Country Club" near where I work has televisions in the runs for the dog to enjoy. (No kidding..................)

Hmm wonder if I can check in to one of these? 

Are you going to pay for the 15 minute 1/4 mile walk? THAT should wear out a working line GSD :roll:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I dunno -- the "Canine Country Club" near where I work has televisions in the runs for the dog to enjoy. (No kidding..................)
> 
> Hmm wonder if I can check in to one of these?
> 
> Are you going to pay for the 15 minute 1/4 mile walk? THAT should wear out a working line GSD :roll:


Heh, I think this place does Animal Planet and also has internet cameras? Nothing like a good episode of "animal police" to calm a dog...seeing a half-starved pit bull with open running sores is supposed to be calming.

I opted for the walk. What the hell. On a flat collar with a strange handler my guess is that once Annie figures out that's the extent of her playtime she will drag them for a for more miles...

I'll probably tell them that she doesn't respond to balls but likes it when people throw them, and really likes down-stays while strange people wave a jute tug over her head.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I think you need to do the vaccine at least 2wks prior to being kenneled for it to be effective. It doens't work right away. Plus as some one mentioned it only protects your dog against certain strains of kc. It's not perfect, but it's something. If the kennel requires it, you have no choice  KC can be very contageous, and while it's nothing to a healthy dog, it can cause complications in weaker dogs. I would much rather see a kennel require it then not.


----------

